# ULTRA BITES = BAD



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

This is driving me nuts. I have seen this stupid hedgehog treat being sold everywhere, and a few people on this site have mentioned that they feed this to their hedgehogs.










Well, not only are the fruits in this treat dried, but there's friggen raisins in it.

Please, please do not feed this to your hedgehog. Raisins are toxic for them.  And if you see pet stores selling this crap, inform them that this stuff can literally kill hedgehogs. I stood around and waited for the people at my local pet store to take this stuff off their shelves before I left.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Whenever I see that at the pet store I frequent, it makes me so angry... the worst is, I see days when they have some on the shelf... and other days when it's gone... so it's a sign that people are buying it >_<


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks so tempting with that pretty hog on the can.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

It probably doesn't help that one of the most prominent ad banners on this forum goes to exotic nutrition and they sell these as a hedgehog treat as well.


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Im glad you posted this. I was so excited to finally see a treat just for hedgies I almost bought it. I did not know the raisen thing


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, when I first got Liam one of my aunts gave me these for him. I was so excited! Then I found this website and saw that it was 99% bad. Luckily for me, Liam wouldn't ever touch the stuff even when I tried. He knew it wasn't good all along! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Jocelyn3113 said:


> Im glad you posted this. I was so excited to finally see a treat just for hedgies I almost bought it. I did not know the raisen thing


So glad to hear that! I bought them before I got my hedgehog, then found this website, and was happy I saved the receipt so I could take them back.



cylaura said:


> Yeah, when I first got Liam one of my aunts gave me these for him. I was so excited! Then I found this website and saw that it was 99% bad. Luckily for me, Liam wouldn't ever touch the stuff even when I tried. He knew it wasn't good all along! :lol:


What a smart little boy!


----------



## sdenney (Jul 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, the family owned pet supply store I work at sells this product. We also have two types of hedgehog food, and I think neither are good for them. Aside from all that, my boss treats me like the "small animal expert" and will drag me over if anyone has questions on that aisle, even if it's about animals I don't know anything about (rabbits and guinea pigs per say). I've had the opportunity to steer people away from Ultra Bites, and hedgehog-labeled foods without first doing the research, and always insist that they look for forums (like Hedgehog Central) where they can learn more from experienced owners. At the end of the day, it feels good that I helped a small animal by educating the owner on what NOT to feed. I don't think corporate will let us get rid of the Ultra Bites, though. Hopefully the more I turn people away from treats like those, the less they will be bought, and at some point they will see to discontinue the item. It's been my evil plan all along! I've also been pushing them to get better foods in for small animals.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Props to you, sdenney! It's really wonderful that you have the opportunity to help educate hedgehog owners about the do's and don'ts. I wish I could do more, but I can't make pet stores take this garbage off their shelves.


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

I saw this ad: http://cnj.craigslist.org/for/2822013510.html

And I had to google it because I never heard of it. Now I'm not going to go pick it up. Thanks guys!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

You should shoot the lister an e-mail telling them that the treats are no good for hedgehogs.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought this stuff right after I brought my hedgie home. I knew some of the stuff in it was bad but I was just going to go through it and take out all the crap in it. If I can't do that I don't really know what to do with it, it is too late to return it.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I threw mine out. :lol: There's raisins in it, and grapes/raisins are toxic to most small animals, so I couldn't even give it to a friend who has guinea pigs and hamsters.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Bird food?


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Bah! Can you believe I commented on this and still bought the darn treat a year later :roll: I was just looking through past posts on ones I comented on and was like hmmm I just bought that? Darn it, thankfully the raisin thing stood out in my head and when I saw them I didnt actually give him any...
If it makes you guys feel better I am only out 50 cents, a pet store was clearing it out... go figure


----------

